# hard disk dma timeout

## yaz

This is the dmsg I get. It seems that there is a probleme with my HDD DMA. Does anyone already had this problem? I changed the IDE cable.

```

The boot take a long time on my computer. On the dmesg I see that something is wrong with the dma on the HDD. I changed the IDE rubbon. This hdd was working on the gentoo with the last venilla kernel generated with genkernel.

Code:

Linux version 2.6.11-epios-r601 (root@glover) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.5-r1, ssp-3.3.2-3, pie-8.7.7.1)) #1 Fri Sep 23 18:55:03 UTC 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001f7f0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001f7f0000 - 000000001f7f3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001f7f3000 - 000000001f800000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

503MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 129008

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 124912 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.2 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 VIA601                                ) @ 0x000f67c0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 VIA601 AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1f7f3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 VIA601 AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1f7f3040

ACPI: DSDT (v001 VIA601 AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000c) @ 0x00000000

Allocating PCI resources starting at 1f800000 (gap: 1f800000:e07f0000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 vga=0x318 splash=silent,theme:epios pci=noacpi

fbsplash: silent

fbsplash: theme epios

No local APIC present or hardware disabled

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (013f1000)

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 800.180 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 506796k/516032k available (2019k kernel code, 8708k reserved, 830k data, 504k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 1576.96 BogoMIPS (lpj=788480)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 00803035 80803035 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (32 bytes/line), D cache 64K (32 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 64K (32 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 00803135 80803035 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Centaur VIA Ezra stepping 08

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 216k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb3a0, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050211

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Via IRQ fixup

PCI: Using IRQ router default [1106/0601] at 0000:00:00.0

inotify device minor=63

Squashfs 2.1 (released 2004/12/10) (C) 2002-2004 Phillip Lougher

Initializing Cryptographic API

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd3800000, mapped to 0xe0080000, using 6144k, total 8192k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x32, linelength=4096, pages=1

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:7dac

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:8:8:8, shift=0:16:8:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'epios'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:11.1

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8231 (rev 10) IDE UDMA100 controller on pci0000:00:11.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xd000-0xd007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xd008-0xd00f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: IC35L080AVVA07-0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

fbsplash: switching to verbose mode

hdd: CD-224E-B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 160836480 sectors (82348 MB) w/1863KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda:<4>hda: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x21

hda: DMA timeout error

hda: dma timeout error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

 hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4

hdd: ATAPI 24X CD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.10 loaded.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: irq 9, io base 0xd400

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.3: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (#2)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.3: irq 9, io base 0xd800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI wakeup devices:

PCI0 LAN0 USB0 USB1 UAR1 ECP1

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

hda: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x21

hda: DMA timeout error

hda: dma timeout error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x21

hda: DMA timeout error

hda: dma timeout error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ReiserFS: hda4: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

hda: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x21

hda: DMA timeout error

hda: dma timeout error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ReiserFS: hda4: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda4: journal params: device hda4, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda4: checking transaction log (hda4)

ReiserFS: hda4: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 504k freed

Adding 522104k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.2.0-2.6 June-10-2004 Written by Donald Becker

eth0: VIA Rhine II at 0xd5000000, 00:40:63:c0:ca:83, IRQ 11.

eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x7869 advertising 05e1 Link 45e1.

longhaul: VIA C3 'Ezra' [C5C] CPU detected.  Longhaul v1 supported.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.5 to 64

hda: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x21

hda: DMA timeout error

hda: dma timeout error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

vt8231: Ignoring new-style parameters in presence of obsolete ones

Setting VRM to "91" = 91 

```

----------

## Marctraider

are you still getting them if you disable DMA in the kernel? (you can also pass hdXY=nodma parameter to the kernel or something. It *could* be a drive problem...   :Shocked: 

----------

## dashnu

Did you ever solve this? I have the same issue on one of my machines. Smart reports things being ok with my drive. Any help would be great.

tia

----------

## nic0000

This are problems ov via-epia mobos.

I have a m10000 mobo and the same problem whith high activity on /dev/hdc

Some one soled this problem?

epiawiki is down, I do not find anythig usable to solve this problem

----------

## dashnu

For me this was a failing disk. Shortly after I got those messages in dmesg Smart errors started to report.

----------

## Kreuzader

I've been having a similar problem for quite some time with no resolution as of yet; thread here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-435204.html

----------

